# mobil homes PIA



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wondering how others deal with these things. For instance, running a new circuit. They usually have some kind of insulting wallboard underneath. I bust that up where needed to access floor area. Not crazy about crawling on my back on the dirt. I put some beam clamps on the steel chassis and tie my wire to them, using UF cable. I hate these things!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I love MH because none else will work on them in my area. Mostly illegals so I charge them cash and ask plenty. 
I normally will run carflex underneath and sleeve romex. Yea might not meet the exact codes but **** it.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It's kinda like service electricians hell.

There is a black tarp like belly with a layer of fiberglass. Sometimes when you cut into it, varmit droppings pour out and you find chewed NM everywhere. i feel like i need a hazmat suit & respirator.

..but yeah, new circuit gets liquid tight, but sometimes just pull new NM above the insulation.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate 'em ......~CS~


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I hate 'em ......~CS~


Yes.

They range from pretty nice with a full slab underneath and clean, to another dimension where you don't know if a damn badger, rattler, or the undead is gonna kill you under there.:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes sir they do

And i live in a state where there is zero single fam inspection , so lower end Mobiles are common. I'll often see quadriplex and bugs laid right on the ground here......~CS~


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

Tea, that's it, that black tarp stuff. Another treat is those self contained devises. My cust. today wanted dimmers, so, with only 3" depth, I removed the self cont. device, had to use a 3" deep ow gem box for box fill and blank off one gang, all for a dimmer!


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I love MH because none else will work on them in my area. Mostly illegals so I charge them cash and ask plenty.
> I normally will run carflex underneath and sleeve romex. Yea might not meet the exact codes but **** it.




I like your attitude .... they want us to work on that Chit ...

do it our way . The best is go under for everything and pop up where needed .

Once that chit starts falling apart inside ... rip it out ...

Oh , Great trick on that Chit ... Do NOT GO iN THEM F-ed Walls ..
Just pipe up outside the wall and surface mount a Box ...

That is how much i love those those darn things ...



Don


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Yes.
> 
> They range from pretty nice with a full slab underneath and clean, to another dimension where you don't know if a damn badger, rattler, or the undead is gonna kill you under there.:laughing:




A full slab under ? WOW .. sure that is not a Modular Home ? Nah it would have walls if Modular home . 

come to think of it ...after Hurricane Andrew in Florida ... The slab was all that was left ... no Mobile Home ... There are Huge Parks Left with 100's of Slabs only ..

all the mobile homes out in California , were on Pads and Jacks ...

You had to adajust them here and there or a door might not open ..



Don


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

joebeadg said:


> Just wondering how others deal with these things. For instance, running a new circuit. They usually have some kind of insulting wallboard underneath. I bust that up where needed to access floor area. Not crazy about crawling on my back on the dirt. I put some beam clamps on the steel chassis and tie my wire to them, using UF cable. I hate these things!



Black Widow , Wolf Spider , Brown Recluse Spider , Scorpion ,...

Feeling Better Yet ?

i will run PVC ... No Cable ..




Don


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

why no cable?


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

joebeadg said:


> why no cable?



I do not like Call Backs for Critters or People f-ing up my work ...

I find that sticking 3-4 lengths of 1/2 inch together outside the Mobile Home is 

real fast , can even pull the wire in outside ...


Now you know my name .... LB straight up or 90* , outside of wall ,

I only take one trip under the mobile home , and the PVC will tie in , straped real easy , 


REAL CHEAP .... can always get another circuit later for $$$ ...easy peasey... 

Slam Bam thank you mam ...


Coming up outside there chit wall is the real saver .... I will not cut it in ...

Oh ...YOU DRILL DOWN with EXtensions ... never up ...

I am TOO OLD ...

Buy a real house you mother cluckers ...


Hope that helps 

Don


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I occasionally have to work on construction trailers. I also have one customer whose business is in a flood plain whose offices are in three trailers so they can haul them off when the water rises. It's nasty work but you know, anything for a buck. I keep a set of tyvek coveralls in the truck for these and other extremely dirty places, they're pretty cheap if you buy a bunch.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

tyvec coveralls, never heard of them, priceless info!


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

joebeadg said:


> Just wondering how others deal with these things. For instance, running a new circuit. They usually have some kind of insulting wallboard underneath. I bust that up where needed to access floor area. Not crazy about crawling on my back on the dirt. I put some beam clamps on the steel chassis and tie my wire to them, using UF cable. I hate these things!




Dude .. Beam Clamps on a crap mobile trailer ?


Rather expensive ...Huh


what is wrong with self tappers ?



Don


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

just a couple, I think they usually have some pretty thick ibeams, self tappers wouldn't penetrate.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

joebeadg said:


> just a couple, I think they usually have some pretty thick ibeams, self tappers wouldn't penetrate.




Deep Diamond points Will .. not the chit tappers for light gauge steel studs .

always carry the good chit ... Those mobile homes do not have good steel frames anyway . Rather Soft Steel .


Don


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I'd rather rough in a gas station using a shovel and all rigid than work on a mobile home.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

donaldelectrician said:


> Dude .. Beam Clamps on a crap mobile trailer ?
> Rather expensive ...Huh
> what is wrong with self tappers ?
> Don


If the beam clamps save you some time on your back under a trailer they're a bargain. Dirt cheap.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

and don't have to drag my drill around in the dirt


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Tyraps


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Tie Wire ...


but self tappers go in in 3 seconds ...

I even carried small ones that will not go in far ...


Come to think of it .... Glad I am retired , there might be them Snakes under there .



Don


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mobile homes are illegal in the most beautiful strand of pearls ever laid out across an ocean. (except for the other most beautiful strand of pearls ever laid out across an ocean named Tahiti......)


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Mobile homes are illegal in the most beautiful strand of pearls ever laid out across an ocean. (except for the other most beautiful strand of pearls ever laid out across an ocean named Tahiti......)




There are no mobile homes in Hawaii Mac ?



Don


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*UL Approved box now?*

:laughing:


joebeadg said:


> Tea, that's it, that black tarp stuff. Another treat is those self contained devises. My cust. today wanted dimmers, so, with only 3" depth, I removed the self cont. device, had to use a 3" deep ow gem box for box fill and blank off one gang, all for a dimmer!


:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Now I kinda want to work on a mobile home to see what the fuss is about. Thank god I don't have killer reptiles or spiders....normally. (knock on wood!)


----------



## Sparky48 (Dec 21, 2014)

Simple. I refused to do any work on them. Had a friend electrocuted under one. That was enough to keep me out from under them. Case Closed.


----------

